# Godiva Festival 13 - 15th July - Coventry



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.godivafestival.co.uk/

anyone going to this this year. i went last year and it was fun. saw leo sayer last year and they beaten that this year by having the human league headling. cracking stuff.   more local stuff on some of the other stages though. so if the sun is out it should be a nice evening/day out.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 3, 2007)

I have never been even though I don't live far....a drunken train ride away so I will def be coming this year.....SFA are playing ...for free...woo hooo...


----------



## tastebud (Jul 3, 2007)

KRS-One ain't too shabby. But Coventry? No.


----------



## aqua (Jul 3, 2007)

nope not this time either, we're already busy


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2007)

moonsi til said:
			
		

> I have never been even though I don't live far....a drunken train ride away so I will def be coming this year.....SFA are playing ...for free...woo hooo...



its quite close to the train station - well about 15 minute walk i reckon and it finished relatively early to get the train back to brum.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 3, 2007)

[shudders] Coventry [/shudders]


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll probably be there again 

Just to watch the fights if nothing else. Mind you I've heard the Super Furry Animals are headlining no?


----------



## gnoriac (Jul 3, 2007)

Unfortunately I'll be away for this one.

Last year my cousin's family all got thrown out the beer tent, I never found out what for but the bouncers were threatening to beat the shit out of them if they "ever did that again".


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2007)

gnoriac said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I'll be away for this one.
> 
> Last year my cousin's family all got thrown out the beer tent, I never found out what for but the bouncers were threatening to beat the shit out of them if they "ever did that again".



was that on saturday afternoon at about 5ish? some people got thrown out when we were sat down in there at around that time.


----------



## mr steev (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been a couple of times in the past. Can't remember if I went last year (did Dreadzone play? or was that the year before?)

As Fuzzy says, a nice day out if the sun shines (although I remember having a good one in the pissing rain when banco de gaia  played a few years ago)  

I didn't think it was that rough the last time I went (ok, saw a few scraps, but nothng major) I remember some Health & Safety bollocks though... they weren't allowed to have the sides of the marquees up because of the noise, so could only let a certain number of people in, with bouncers counting people in and out... which was an arse if you had to go to the bar 

I may come. I shall see how I feel nearer the time


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2007)

The Peugeot Citroën Godiva Festival? 

That puts me off TBH!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> The Peugeot Citroën Godiva Festival?
> 
> That puts me off TBH!



if you knew anything about coventry firky you may recall that peugeot was a major employer in the city until last year. not sure about the link to the festival. maybe peugeot are feeling guilty about making loads of people jobless and wanted to do something to allay their guilt. cant see many jobless car people being over joyed at their association with it though.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 4, 2007)

I was gonna say, I know loads of people who got made redundant - the city is full of redundant ex-car factory workers (Jag, BMW, Rover, Peugeot, RR).

Cant see many people supporting that sponsor (especially as the main plant is now in France)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 4, 2007)

i cant imagine they would either. i think its a cynical ploy from peugeot to try and make up for making loads of people jobless. as you say i think most people will see through it.


----------



## gnoriac (Jul 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> was that on saturday afternoon at about 5ish? some people got thrown out when we were sat down in there at around that time.


About 5 would be right but TBH I can't remember if it was the Sat or Sun.


----------



## Liveist (Jul 10, 2007)

Mate text me saying he was heading to this, might just go especially since I found out KRS-One was playing

Went not last year but the year before, highlight was easily the MC battles, too many jokes, and I didn't realise Cov lads could rhyme


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2007)

anyone go and see the human league last night? we're heading up there later. rain has stopped and there is a bit of blue sky around. fingers crossed it holds.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I went up on the Saturday, got absolutely smashed so cant remember anything except people looking at me worriedly and my girlfriend shouting at me lots (sorry babe  )

There was loads of riot police running through the place at the end though, I heard someone got stabbed? 

Best weather of the year so far though, result. Didn’t see any bands either.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2007)

i was up there on saturday. didnt get there until about 7.30. did see the enemy though who were alright. left at abnout 9.30 as it was getting dark and cold. didnt see any trouble myself but again there were a fair few scallies knocking about.


----------

